# 6 Yr Old Manny Acting Strange



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys,

I haven't been on the boards in a while, but I could really use some support right now.

I have had this Manny for at least 6 years. He was maybe 4" when I got him and he is now close to 10". He is beautiful, active, and has been very healthy.

I only feed him market shrimp (no shell), and raw scallops occasionally. He has lived his entire life in a 75gal tank with the same drift wood and sand. I have made no modifications to his environment or feeding.

My Manny has not been eating for the last 2 weeks. He usually eats the shrimp as soon as I drop it in the tank and move back a bit. Currently he will not touch it even if I leave him alone for a couple hours. I then take it out. I have tried several times over the last week with no luck.

He also is acting strange. He is usually calm and will not be afraid of me when I come up to the tank. He will also follow me and watch me. Lately he has been getting agitated. He has thrown a couple fits where he quickly sprints back and forth across the tank splashing water and banging into the tank. I have never seen him that crazy before. He also seems to be angry with me, or my presence agitates him. He will furiously try to swim through the side of the tank if you know what I mean. Also he does not stay on the side of the tank closest to me watching me. He may just hang out in the back corner. It may be my imagination, but I think I also notice his mouth is open wider than usual and it looks like he is constantly breathing hard.

The only thing I can think of is that he injured himself somehow, perhaps his mouth or jaw. I'm scared to have him starve to death in my tank. I am also bothered that it seems like he hates me now. We have had quite a peaceful relationship over the last 6 years. It took over 2 years for him to even eat in front of me. I would honestly give him up to another home if it would save his life.


----------



## pro68camaro (Jun 22, 2012)

You say hes breathing hard? Im probibly wrong but its possible that hes being poisoned by high amonia levels. If you havent tested that yet id give that a try. Uneaten food can not only produce amonia but it also lowers the amount of oxegon in the tank. Id defintly keep taking out the food if he doesnt eat it. Maybe try throwing a airpump with a airstone in the tank if you dont have one. Good luck with manny. Hope he gets back to himself.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

pro68camaro said:


> You say hes breathing hard? Im probibly wrong but its possible that hes being poisoned by high amonia levels. If you havent tested that yet id give that a try. Uneaten food can not only produce amonia but it also lowers the amount of oxegon in the tank. Id defintly keep taking out the food if he doesnt eat it. Maybe try throwing a airpump with a airstone in the tank if you dont have one. Good luck with manny. Hope he gets back to himself.


Thanks for the reply.

The water chemistry should be fine. I have had the same routine for many years now with no issues. I have 2 large filters with well established media.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The aggressive behavior doesnt sound out of place or abnormal. The not eating and breathing hard part is a concern.

I would test all of your water params anyways... something might have changed in your water source. It would really help narrow down the problem!

With the info you provided, I would say high ammonia / lack of gas exchange, or he is feeling too cooped up or confined in a 75 gal. Its possible that your filters were able to keep up with a smaller fish... but as he grows do does his waste output... so your ammonia could be slowly climbing over the past year.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ægir said:


> The aggressive behavior doesnt sound out of place or abnormal. The not eating and breathing hard part is a concern.
> 
> I would test all of your water params anyways... something might have changed in your water source. It would really help narrow down the problem!
> 
> With the info you provided, I would say high ammonia / lack of gas exchange, or he is feeling too cooped up or confined in a 75 gal. Its possible that your filters were able to keep up with a smaller fish... but as he grows do does his waste output... so your ammonia could be slowly climbing over the past year.


Well I have two big emperor filters all just for him. I only feed once a week and there is no food left in the tank.

Nothing matters now though. I found him dead when I got home from work last night. I should have done a big water change before I went to work just in case. I was worried about his behavior though. It seemed like he would jump out of the tank or react very badly to that added stress. His behavior most certainly was abnormal. I kept him for 6 years and I know what is normal. He went from being almost like a dog following me calmly from one side of the tank to the other, to going insane darting back and forth crashing into the walls when I came near him. Like he was afraid of me or he didn't recognize me anymore.

oh well. RIP

I suppose I will bag him and put him in the freezer. I don't know what else to do. And I can't bring myself to throw him in the garbage.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...Geez!..that sucks, man!...My condolences!...









PS..not that it matters, but you probably had an ammonia spike of somekind or something caused your parameters to be way off..that's the only possible explanation...Not sure what happened, but a very sad loss regardless.


----------

